# No sexual desire/being turned on at 20 ???



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello all.

So for the past year ive had pretty much 0% sexual desire...0% being horny, havign that massive urge to romp with everything you see... And im only 20.

The past year has been tough for me.. dealing with personal issues (developing a skin disease) and spending pretty much 12 months being depressed / taking myself out of social circles and developing bad anxiety...

85% of the above is away now... but the problem of no sexual desire seems to have stuck.. and it pretty much sucks. I feel like an old git and lifes pretty boring.

Can anyone give me any pointers or tips ? I dont usually go to the doctors.. But possibly thinking this, anyone know what route they would go down ?

thanks

Drum


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Go see the docs & get hormone levels checked.

Any depression?Anxiety?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry to hear this mate

deffo go to doctor asap IMO


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

Think i will do the obvious...

Past 12 months when out with pals in town etc, I pretty much decided i wasnt worthy of getting any attention of girls etc.. how could anyone like me etc and this turned me into a really ****ty spiral.. I ended up ignoring attention from girls etc and ended up excluding myself completely from that type of scene.. and yup.. nothing for a year! So time to get the crown jewels fixed.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Viagra


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Doctors mate and fast.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Drum said:


> Think i will do the obvious...
> 
> Past 12 months when out with pals in town etc, I pretty much decided i wasnt worthy of getting any attention of girls etc.. how could anyone like me etc and this turned me into a really ****ty spiral.. I ended up ignoring attention from girls etc and ended up excluding myself completely from that type of scene.. and yup.. nothing for a year! So time to get the crown jewels fixed.


 Good on ya for realising you have an issue.

get sorted soon matey


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

depression medication? If so some can completley kill sex drive mate.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> *Viagra[/*QUOTE]
> 
> unfortuanatly that wont help bro the desire has to be there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Depression is a serious libido killer... will take a while afterwards to find yourself again. Best thing is not to stress or worry about it too much as that doesn't help either.

You've also probably identified a big part of it in your last post about avoiding that kind of scene for a while... habits tend to stick. Just do positive things, exercise regularly and do all the good stuff for healthy test levels, and allow yourself to flirt with and oggle at the hotties... you'll be humping lamp posts within a few months am sure!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

cocaine and viagra ??


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Depression is a serious libido killer... will take a while afterwards to find yourself again. Best thing is not to stress or worry about it too much as that doesn't help either.
> 
> You've also probably identified a big part of it in your last post about avoiding that kind of scene for a while... habits tend to stick. Just do positive things, exercise regularly and do all the good stuff for healthy test levels, and allow yourself to flirt with and oggle at the hotties... you'll be humping lamp posts within a few months am sure!


Funny you should say that.... Maybe once in a blue moon ill feel like a million dollars when waking in the morning, feel very confident about myself and when out and about this is projected and flirting is easy.... once you have had a few chemistry booming eye locks with a couple of different people it seems to automatically 'top up' the feel good chems in and around the body and brain and it goes on all day.....

But its just waking up and feeling that confident! which isnt most days.

Ive not been to the docs for a few years, managed to get through the depression myself as it was on and off weekly not constant!

Half the chicks in my work think im gay now anyway..... due to being so 'off' - The joys!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I've felt similar for a few years myself, mainly due to using DHT 'blockers' probably. I'm also not much of a looker though and am conditioned into not even bothering now, but in your case it's likely to be hormonal, so get it checked out.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

get a nice girl infront of you and watch it all come back bro. and remember... the internet isnt the same.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Drum said:


> Hello all.
> 
> So for the past year ive had pretty much 0% sexual desire...0% being horny, havign that massive urge to romp with everything you see... And im only 20.
> 
> ...


What sort of skin disease if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrh (Jul 9, 2011)

Depression and its medication will kill libido aswell as killing your enthusiasm for anything else in life its all to do with losing your self esteem.

You need to nail a hot girl and workout more make urself feel good about who u r then youll be back in the game in no time.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Brothel.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Go see a professional. If you really are depressed it's an illness, it's not something you can just make go away by thinking happy thoughts.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Depression can badly surpress sex drive trust me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't think of anything worse tbh, hope you sort it mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

not to sound an **** but it sounds like your not as over your depression as much you would like to think. Get yourself to the docs and get a professional opinion, and remember help only comes if you ASK for it. Once your identify the problem you have something to focus on, and if your like me you wont stop until youve beaten it!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Last year, I was the lowest I think I have ever been. I was isolated and had been for a good couple of three years. I pushed away all the people who cared about me and all the rest, blah, blah.

I had zero sex drive, or anything else. It was something that I didn't want to think about! I could go on, but I won't. I went to the doctors, and he told me straight, it was circumstantial.

I now have start a whole new life. Moved away from my old life physically to a place of people (I used to live in the sticks). And am comparatively much happier. I live where beautiful women walk all around me, and safe to say, I know it!

And on top of that, the happiness has reduced OCD type things, improved eating habits and so on.

Happiness is key. Depression is one of my poisons, but happiness achieved by improving life has been the only thing thats helped. No drugs or doctors. It's easier said than done. But it was only by going out of my comfort zones to face my demons and kick the sh!t out of them, did I make any improvements. Then when you start to get on top of things, and see a glimmer of the good stuff, you can grasp it and let it carry you through to the right side!


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

Greenspin said:



> Last year, I was the lowest I think I have ever been. I was isolated and had been for a good couple of three years. I pushed away all the people who cared about me and all the rest, blah, blah.
> 
> I had zero sex drive, or anything else. It was something that I didn't want to think about! I could go on, but I won't. I went to the doctors, and he told me straight, it was circumstantial.
> 
> ...


This sounds like me.... I have for the past two years lived pretty much alone lost contact with friends i loved.. and ended up self loathing.. I also seem to be very over critical of myself... When I go out, Say into the city I feel like im over analysing every single move I make, where I put my hands, how I walk, Are people looking at me ? and end up getting myself in a right pickle to say the least... End up tight chest... Raised heartrate sweaty palms, thinking about the next move in making, how im going to do it.. Its not normal and the inability to relax and be at ease.... when around others at work, sometimes ill try to hard, and end up thinking to myself 'why the **** have i just said that, I feel pathetic' etc...

The only time Ive experienced feeling blissful is the day after a heavy drinking session.,.. when hungover ill actually feel amazing... the way I think im suppose to fell... and i wonder if this is how everyone else feels 'normally' because its been to long for me to rember.. Ill feel chilled out... and find myself cracking of jokes and holding in-depth conversations and being very witty! feeling connected with people and not being on edge... not over thinking - One day at work a girl asked where my usual self is... because the guy she was talking to was a different person...

Does the description of the above point to anything at all ? I had bloods done btw Everything normal... test was 13... the cutoff is 7 or so.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Drum said:


> This sounds like me.... I have for the past two years lived pretty much alone lost contact with friends i loved.. and ended up self loathing.. I also seem to be very over critical of myself... When I go out, Say into the city I feel like im over analysing every single move I make, where I put my hands, how I walk, Are people looking at me ? and end up getting myself in a right pickle to say the least... End up tight chest... Raised heartrate sweaty palms, thinking about the next move in making, how im going to do it.. Its not normal and the inability to relax and be at ease.... when around others at work, sometimes ill try to hard, and end up thinking to myself 'why the **** have i just said that, I feel pathetic' etc...
> 
> The only time Ive experienced feeling blissful is the day after a heavy drinking session.,.. when hungover ill actually feel amazing... the way I think im suppose to fell... and i wonder if this is how everyone else feels 'normally' because its been to long for me to rember.. Ill feel chilled out... and find myself cracking of jokes and holding in-depth conversations and being very witty! feeling connected with people and not being on edge... not over thinking - One day at work a girl asked where my usual self is... because the guy she was talking to was a different person...
> 
> Does the description of the above point to anything at all ? I had bloods done btw Everything normal... test was 13... the cutoff is 7 or so.


Sound very similar to the way I experience life. It sounds a bit daft, but the contact with people on here has helped massively. The laughs, the interaction with people with similar interests, the threads that make your own weird things seem small, being able to talk about things like this, on threads like this, can help you understand your owns stuff, and so on.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Like others have said, it sounds like your not over it completely. I suffered with depression a couple of years back and its a scary place. You got to go and see your doctor mate.

Well done though for admitting you have a problem. Thats half the battle!

Good luck mate.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

There is an anti depressant called bupropion and from what I can gather it increases energy, increases sex drive, improved concentration and give a sense of well being. It works differently than prozac and the other ssri`s (which usually kill sex drive) and is a dopamine agonist. The doctors WONT prescribe for depression because it isnt licensed for it in the UK , however they will prescribe it under the name of Zyban if you want to quit smoking. I cant be bothered with my dumb ass doctor so Ive ordered some from UP and will let you all know how I get on.

Hope this helps pal because I know depression is a silent killer and can wreck your life in so many ways.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

And forgot to mention that is very good for appetite suppression so much so that in a trial it was just as effective as sibutramine for reducing appetite and losing weight.


----------

